# Disparition du balayage 2 doigts sur Magic Mouse



## Kalios (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelque jours j'ai quelques soucis avec ma Magic Mouse.

En effet, du jour au lendemain *le balayage 2 doigts ne fonctionne plus sur ma souris*.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Les tests effectués sont :
1/ Redémarrage du mon mac mini
2/ ON/OFF de la souris

Dans les 2 cas il n'y a pas eu d'amélioration.

En terme d'incompatibilité (mais je n'y crois pas trop) :
J'ai 2 logiciels :
Mzoom -> pour améliorer la vitesse de déplacement de la souris
SteerMouse -> prog présent avant l'installation de la souris. utilisé par ma logitech précédente.

Merci pour vos commentaires et aide sur le sujet

Config :
Mac Mini
Mac OS 10.6.2


----------



## TiteLine (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Cela ne se serait-il pas produit après une MAJ (JAVA par exemple?)

Certains ont rencontré ce problème et une simple réparation des permissions l'aurait résolu.


----------



## Plgt (11 Décembre 2009)

Kalios, j'ai le même problème et la réparation des autorisations n'a pas réglé le problème 
Attendons les conseils des plus calés que nous...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

Rectification :
Avec un reboot en plus de la réparation des autorisation, tout fonctionne !


----------



## Kalios (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci Enrin,

En effet, la réparation des autorisations a permis de corriger le problème une fois le mac redémarré.

Merci pour ton efficacité.

Kalios


----------



## benbook (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, qu'es que c'est une "réparation des autorisations " ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2010)

benbook a dit:


> Bonjour, qu'es que c'est une "réparation des autorisations " ??
> 
> Merci d'avance



Voir là ("Réparer les permissions sous OS X").


----------

